# Old School Alchemist - Juice Reviews



## Tockit (2/2/17)

I'm creating this thread so users can add their reviews of the new kid on the block. Old School Alchemist - @Old School Alchemist. 

So after winning a 50% discount in the competition i ordered the 4 available flavours. Pineapple express, Chilled cherries, Spunky Peaches and Fudge brownie, in 0mg.

Had some time last night to have a taste test and well for me it didn't go too well. The juice seems very flat, One dimensional you could say. Its lacking Body and the flavour is very watered down. You get a hint of the flavour on the inhale and nothing on the exhale. 

With that being Said, for any forum Member in CT. I have these 4 juices you can come and collect from me free of charge if you want to try it and see if its any better for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (2/2/17)

Tockit said:


> I'm creating this thread so users can add their reviews of the new kid on the block. Old School Alchemist - @Old School Alchemist.
> 
> So after winning a 50% discount in the competition i ordered the 4 available flavours. Pineapple express, Chilled cherries, Spunky Peaches and Fudge brownie, in 0mg.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your comments on here - i'm reserving my review once I have spent some more time with all the juices. But in all honesty 0mg juice will never be as flavorful as the nicotine helps with the oxidization of the juice. But perhaps what this will tell Wesley is that he needs to tweak his recipe on the 0mg. It takes a great deal of effort to bring out a juice line, and we should support his journey.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## MrDeedz (2/2/17)

@Tockit : Can you please advise us on what tank/mod was used and cranked at what wattage as well. thanks bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (2/2/17)

out of the whole range i liked maybe 3 of them all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit (2/2/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Thanks for your comments on here - i'm reserving my review once I have spent some more time with all the juices. But in all honesty 0mg juice will never be as flavorful as the nicotine helps with the oxidization of the juice. But perhaps what this will tell Wesley is that he needs to tweak his recipe on the 0mg. It takes a great deal of effort to bring out a juice line, and we should support his journey.


I hear what you are saying. I usually get my juices in 3mg nic but i have found that PG nic at 3mg is a bit on the harsh side. VG Nic seems to agree with me better so i ordered 0mg. Ill add some Nic and give it a try again and see. But i have also created some 0mg testers before and it didnt taste this watered down and flat. So ill add the nic and give it a few days steep.

@MrDeedz, the setup was my hohmslice in wattage Mode. Recoil RDA 0.9ohm with 28g Nichrome at 8 wraps. Phenotype L with SS fused Clapton 2*28g wrapped with 32g, 6 wraps coming in at either 0.3 or 0.4 ohms, I forgets.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Quintiss (2/2/17)

I have had a very pleasent experience with Old School Alchemist juices. The 2 x i have tasted was accurate and something i will buy again! Big up Wes and enjoy the journey. We have a great community with some super talented guys and girls and everyone i have came across have always given me sound advice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (2/2/17)

Certain posts above have been deleted

Let me remind the supporting vendors that these review threads form part of the general forum.
As such vendors may not discuss their products or future releases in these threads.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Authentic Alchemist (2/2/17)

Thank you silver i understand...will keep in mind next time...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (11/2/17)

Here it goes: (all juice at 3mg)

*Fudge Brownie*
This nostalgic vape really hits the Fudge Brownie profile - it has a chocolaty inhale, and the strong fudge develops on the exhale - I can really appreciate the effort that went into this recipe. I enjoy this juice as an occasional vape, I wouldn't be able to call this my ADV. But truly enjoy this with a bowl of Vanilla soft scoop. Remember chocolate always tends to gunk them wicks / coils up, this is totally normal though - I see this with all chocolate recipes, even in my own DIY concoctions.

*Chilled Cherries:*
Again, the juice description is bang on here - I get a authentic cherry taste, not too sweet - this is a simple but fun recipe, I can vape this one throughout a hot day with a beer-skie on the side no problem. If you like your fruit cooled but not nitrogen-ed, then this can be an option for you.

*Pineapple Express*
Loved the flavour, but found the juice a bit harsh on the throat. Would suggest looking at smoothing out the recipe, not sure if this is the nicotine used or the flavourant - my gut feel its the flavourant. Wouldnt recommend this one in a dripper in its current state.

*Spunky Peaches *
Loved the flavour, but found the juice a bit harsh on the throat. Would suggest looking at smoothing out the recipe, not sure if this is the nicotine used or the flavourant - my gut feel its the flavourant. Wouldnt recommend this one in a dripper in its current state.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Authentic Alchemist (11/2/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Here it goes: (all juice at 3mg)
> 
> *Fudge Brownie*
> This nostalgic vape really hits the Fudge Brownie profile - it has a chocolaty inhale, and the strong fudge develops on the exhale - I can really appreciate the effort that went into this recipe. I enjoy this juice as an occasional vape, I wouldn't be able to call this my ADV. But truly enjoy this with a bowl of Vanilla soft scoop. Remember chocolate always tends to gunk them wicks / coils up, this is totally normal though - I see this with all chocolate recipes, even in my own DIY concoctions.
> ...



Thank you @Chukin'Vape


----------

